# Documenting cryotherapy in procedures 17000-17250



## missdonna63 (Dec 28, 2017)

I am searching for the appropriate documentation for cryotherapy that would be billed with procedures 17000-17250.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Jan 15, 2018)

See if your carrier has a Benign Lesion Removal policy. Many of the medical necessity requirements are spelled out in these and similar policies.  These will help with documentation requirements.


But generally..

Site
Type of lesion
Clinical description of lesion(s) plus any medical necessity documentation (if required for coverage) such as itching, bleeding, painful, inflamed to differentiate between cosmetic and symptomatic (i.e., medically necessary) destruction
Size (applicable if code selection is based on size). 
Number of lesions treated
Method of treatment (LN2 or cryo is sufficient).
Path report (if required by carrier prior to destruction)
Photographs or anatomic diagrams are also preferred my many carriers showing exactly where on the body lesion was treated.


----------

